# Block heater installed



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

I finally got around to putting in the block heater on my 4300. Like Randy said breaking the block plug was interesting. I had to take off the muffler and alternator and loosen the clamp on the hyd lines. But all in all it went well. I pluged it in for a couple hours and thought I would check coolant level before starting and a bunch of coolant come out when I took the cap off. I'm hopeing this is normal, that pressure had built because of the heating.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I think the coolant expansion would be normal. I think you only need 20-30 minutes for starting.


----------



## jeff408 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm hoping thats its normal. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you had an air pocket in the block. When refilling the coolant system, you should make several checks after start up if you lost a lot of coolant when you removed the engine block plug to install the block heater. 

When the block heater, warmed up the coolant, the air pocket expanded and became pressurized. Hence the coolant that vented when you opened the cap. Sounds like you have things good to go now.


----------

